# Improvisation Course - Online By Gary Burton



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a free improvisation course for intermediate and above players by a well known guitarist in the jazz world, Gary Burton. You can sign up for free here.

https://www.coursera.org/course/improvisation


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

signed up, here goes nuthin! for the record though, I don't think Gary Burton is a guitarist, looks like he plays vibes? And this course doesn't look like it is guitar specific, not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

looks like you have to submit recorded examples for peer review...sounds like fun...vanderkalin - hopefully you will update us and let us know how the courses goes


----------



## vanderkalin (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, hope I can represent. Anyone going with me?


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been signed up for this course a while now - loving Coursera. As long as time allows, I will participate.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Gary Burton is an _*exceptional*_ vibraphonist. Check out *Vibrafinger*. His tone on this track seems very much inspired by electric guitar. I was turned on to this guy this past summer by an old friend. Enjoy


[video=youtube;ImHoIHYkUc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImHoIHYkUc8[/video]


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

This is a great series of studies on improvisation which can be applied to all instruments.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a link to one of his improv sessions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTuR6lbSh68

sorry that was just the testimonials..here's the lesson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2txO_u2eNg


----------

